# The FOAT (Fastest of All Time)



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

All, check out a board I've been on lately www.thefoat.com
Its kind of a social network thing (like facebook) for racers of anything FAST. Trains, planes, automobiles, boats, RC cars anything that is FAST. I had quite a reception as the webmaster and their sponsors sought me out to post some electric vehicle and NEDRA stuff. So now I am there listed as electrabishi.

If you hit the main page and look in the top right hand corner there is a block called the FOAT Series. I get points for doing everything from posting photos and videos to posting comments on the blogs and viewing others stuff. Right now I am the FOAT leader of all time points, Most points in a day and most photo's posted. And this is mainly because I am posting ALL my Pinto Build photos. I have 2007 done, 2008 is almost done and I will work until late tonight to get the 2009 season posted. After that the same will happen with the Electrabishi and the Junior dragster, and maybe too the mini chopper I just started on.

So if nothing more than to be able to see all the photos (I don't have time to make a humongous annotated website like John Wayland) then maybe log on and talk with some of the other "racers of all kinds". By and large they all think this electric stuff is the shizznit ;-)

Enjoy,
Mike Willmon
President, NEDRA


----------

